# Zymox Otic in Canada.



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Anyone know of any Canadian Websites to order from?

Or has anyone ordered it from the States at reasonable shipping charges? Any hang-ups getting it through Customs?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I order it all the time - used to have it on hand for my "market" customers . Never any problem with customs.
Shipping is what it is , can't do too much about it.
Great product .


----------

